# iPod integration in 2001 jetta with single DIN cassette + Add on single DIN single CD player.



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

I just ordered a blitzsafe mlink V.3, but I'm a little be worried I'll end up losing my single DIN add on cd player.
This is what it looks like...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
Let me know if anyone can help!


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: iPod integration in 2001 jetta with single DIN cassette + Add on si ... (JohnnieWalker85)*

Also, I want to be able to use it with an iphone 3G S and a 5th generation ipod


----------

